# Should I get an edge?



## DCrowe (Jan 12, 2019)

Having some trouble with my bolt ota. Would I be happy with an edge ota? I know I will miss the 4 tuners, but overall is everyone satisfied with theirs's? Will the edge ota work with a tivo mini? I said I wouldn't get another one, but the wife wants simplicity. Thanks


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Buying a used lifetime Roamio Basic or OTA would be TCF's recommendation.

What trouble are you having with the Bolt? Could be as simple as a wall wart replacement or a hard drive replacement.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

> Should I get an Edge?


No
Just read a few of the threads here, the Edge is nothing special.


----------



## DCrowe (Jan 12, 2019)

Not a big problem. It will no longer pick up a couple of ota channels.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

DCrowe said:


> Not a big problem. It will no longer pick up a couple of ota channels.


That’s a reception problem. New TiVo hardware won’t fix that.


----------



## DCrowe (Jan 12, 2019)

It picked them up fine for three years. I watch the channels picture perfect when they are not going thru the bolt.


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

DCrowe said:


> It picked them up fine for three years. I watch the channels picture perfect when they are not going thru the bolt.


Unless you have another TV or device that continues to pick up these channels that your Tivo isn't I would not think it's an issue with the Tivo.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

If you are OTA - the Edge is a real downgrade as far as I'm concerned. It only has 2 Tuners for the OTA model. The older Roamio OTA and as I recall the Bolt OTA have 4 tuners.


----------



## FrankN (Jan 26, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> That’s a reception problem. New TiVo hardware won’t fix that.


Not necessarily. Reception on my Bolt kept getting worse until it rarely received any OTA channel. My son passed on to me his old Roamio and it's doing fine. Has anyone had any luck getting a Bolt repaired? Perhaps by someone like YouBreakIFix? I know TiVo doesn't care.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I wouldn’t say your Bolt “broke”.

Different models have better or worse tuners than others.

I’d bet your Bolt always had marginally good reception and then something changed (signals are very susceptible to various factors) which pushed it beyond being able to receive.

The Roamio may just have a better tuner for your particular location.

An Edge may be better or may be worse.


----------



## DCrowe (Jan 12, 2019)

cwoody222 said:


> I wouldn’t say your Bolt “broke”.
> 
> Different models have better or worse tuners than others.
> 
> ...


----------



## DCrowe (Jan 12, 2019)

You are probably right. I will just wait and see what options I have until February when my yearly fee is due.


----------



## ms602 (Sep 5, 2017)

I used to have like 10 TiVos, but I sold a few to WeaKnees, as well donated a few. I decided to simplify to just 2 DVRs when the Premiere went off support. I really don't have a lot of TVs, and streaming is getting to be decent now.

So my main DVR is a Roamio, and my backup DVR (with secondary TV) is an Edge OTA. The Roamio is way better. Roamio can do antenna or cable, has 4 tuners, can fit a full size hard drive, or run off a quiet, fast, and slim SSD (what I run it with). Edge can only run a notebook hard drive (2.5''), has just 2 tuners for antenna, and you gotta choose whether you get cable or antenna capable. The only thing good about the Edge, is that it has a nice design somewhat similar to the slim Sony PS2. Okay, so it also has a slightly faster processor, so 2 things.

Roamio is better, except for the curvy design, but still better than the wonky shape of the Bolt.


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

We upgraded from a TiVo Premiere (cable + OTA) to an Edge OTA with A;;-In Service from Channelmaster and love it. Only needed > 2 tuners twice in 18 months. We simply scheduled one of the conflicting OTA shows to a rerun at an later time... and the found the other show streaming on our AppleTV 4K. SO many shows are streaming on demand now the need for > 2 tuners is an optional luxury or bragging right for us. Other TiVo users NEED > 2 tuners if they don't have OTA capability or can't find their shows streaming or have OTA show conflicts.

Assess what channels / shows you want to watch to determine the correct TiVo for your needs.


----------

